# sound of a kiss



## deine

Hello, 

I would like to know how in different languages you write the sound of a kiss.

In Lithuanian it would be: mua


----------



## FreeSpirit13

I could say is almost the same 
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAACCC!!

Castellano


----------



## sokol

Strange, but I can think of no onomatopoetic written form of a kiss in German.

If one would try writing down a kiss one would use 'Bussi' here in Austria which is a variant of the regional word for kiss ('Busserl').


----------



## Tedehur

Most of the time the sound produced by a kiss is rendered in french by : *smack*.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mmmm! My favourite... 
*In Italian* the onomatopoeic form is usually written *smack*.
I like best Quino's version:  *mchuick*


----------



## avok

Turkish:

Muck Muck


----------



## Kangy

It used to be *chuik*, but nowadays I only hear and read (and write ) *mua*.


----------



## Sidjanga

For German, I suggest (the only one I can think of): _

Schmatz_!! (/shmats/).

Yeah! 

(isn't that used in Austria?)


----------



## elephas

Russian: *чмок* (_ch-mok)_, may also be used as a noun and a verb.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
チュッ
chuk (or the final «k» may be a glottal stop)
or
チュー
chū


----------



## elephas

^written always in katakana regardless of the context?


----------



## elephas

Flaminius said:


> Japanese:
> チュッ
> chu*k* (or the final «k» may be a glottal stop)



would this be acceptable as a variation - チュッ*ク*?* *Now that's too close to Russian, wonder if someone has borrowed something?


----------



## sokol

Sigianga said:


> _Schmatz_!! (/shmats/).
> (...) (isn't that used in Austria?)



Well yes, the 'Schmatz' is well known and used in Austria - but it differs in meaning, here, from a simple 'kiss': the 'Busserl/Bussi' is an ordinary kiss on the cheek, the 'Schmatz' is a short kiss mouth-to-mouth (with tongue), and 'schmusen' is the proper 'French Kiss' - neither of them really truly could be considered onomatopoetic. (Well, in etymology 'Schmatz' is an onomatopoetica, but one already known in the middle ages - it's not exactly considered as one nowadays but only historically.)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*, it can be *smak*.
In some regions *smakken* even is a verb which means 'to kiss'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## mateo19

In *English *we can make one of several sounds.
I would probably say "muack" or "mwah"!
My sister says "mwah" but I am probably influenced by lots of Spanish. (Since I first thought of "muack", which I doubt is native English)
I think we also say "smack"!  That's also used in expressions like "he gave her a smack on the lips".
My best answer though would be *MWAH!!!*


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: I'm not sure but perhaps *mâch*. We also use it as an informal word for "kiss".


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* In the comics it's usually written MOISKIS.

There is also the verb _moiskauttaa_, to kiss loudly.


----------



## ulala_eu

In *Galician *or *Spanish* from Spain: MUACA


----------



## Flaminius

elephas said:
			
		

> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese:
> チュッ
> chu*k* (or the final «k» may be a glottal stop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would this be acceptable as a variation - チュッ*ク*?* *Now that's too close to Russian, wonder if someone has borrowed something?
Click to expand...

No, it's either チュー or チュッ in katakana.  It seems like Japanese feel チュ is too short so they should elongate it somehow.  One way is to elongate the vowel and the other is to add a glottal stop after the vowel.  I could have written the latter as _chut_ without making any difference.


----------



## brian

mateo19 said:


> In *English *we can make one of several sounds.
> I would probably say "muack" or "mwah"!
> My sister says "mwah" but I am probably influenced by lots of Spanish. (Since I first thought of "muack", which I doubt is native English)
> I think we also say "smack"!  That's also used in expressions like "he gave her a smack on the lips".
> My best answer though would be *MWAH!!!*


Very interesting. I had only thought of "muah" before this post and would probably not understand "muack" unless given a very specific context. Never seen it before! 

Then again, I never knew that in all these other languages it was so common to add that /k/-esque sound anyway....


----------



## anthodocheio

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: I'm not sure but perhaps *mâch*. We also use it as an informal word for "kiss".


Ιn *Greek* we say: "ματς-μουτς" (/mats - muts/). We anyway kiss both cheeks!


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: I'm not sure but perhaps *mâch*. We also use it as an informal word for "kiss".



That's what first came to mind for me, as well.


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese cartoons, I've seen *chuac*. But I think *mua(c)* and *smack* would also work.


----------



## Nanon

Tedehur said:


> Most of the time the sound produced by a kiss is rendered in french by : *smack*.


Another variant: "*bizzz*". From the word "bise", thus not really onomatopoeic. "Biz" is sometimes used in SMS.

I just love this topic...  Bizzz!


----------



## elephas

Nanon said:


> Another variant: "*bizzz*". From the word "bise", thus not really onomatopoeic. "Biz" is sometimes used in SMS.
> 
> I just love this topic...  Bizzz!




Wait a minute! In the USA, we often use "biz" for "business". So if I send something like, "vien chez moi, parler du biz" to a French colleague, this has a chance to be misunderstood?


----------



## mateo19

I think not, elephas, since the context would be clear that "biz" is an abbreviation for business.  In any event, you don't talk about kisses, you make kisses ;-).  This could only be misunderstood if you said such a thing with a special tone of voice.


----------



## Nanon

Elephas, there is little chance to be misunderstood, because "biz" as an abbreviation for "business" is seldom used in French (Frenglish?), at least here in France. I never heard or read "Viens chez moi parler du biz", but "Viens chez moi parler du bizness / parler bizness" (yes, this alternative spelling can be found in colloquial French) is more likely to be found. 
"Biz" for "business" is used in "show biz", with a despective connotation.
Otherwise, as Mateo19 explained, the context helps. And the context may be punctuation. When I read "Biz!" at the end of a message, I understand the nature of this "business"... at once.

Nanon
xxx (bises...)


----------



## shannenms

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: I'm not sure but perhaps *mâch*. We also use it as an informal word for "kiss".


 

I think that is not the sound of the kiss, it is onlt kiss itself.
I believe it sound as moooooaa

Just a suggestion


----------



## Rolley

Hungarian: *cupp(pppppp) * ['ts'upp]It isn't pronounced like the English word cup C is like Z in German (Zeit), u is ou e.g. in you.


----------



## siziez

in thai, its sound is as "jubz" and written as "จุ๊บ"


----------



## TropicalMontana

I've never seen or used 'mua' or its variations until now.  Not sure if I saw it in text if I would have understood it.

'Smack' is common, though I'd say that word's current useage is more in the context of violence.

First thing that came to my mind was 'smooch'.


----------



## teacher100

I use "smooch" here in USA. "smack" also works.


----------



## prinzessincoco

in Indonesia it's generally cup (ch-oo-p), and also _cup cup muah muah_, especially when in a cheek-to-cheek context. You kinda make the sound while kissing both cheeks.
I think muaaaachhh is also used to signify BIG kiss, with a variety of spelling.


----------



## JLover

avok said:


> Turkish:
> 
> Muck Muck


 

It's sometimes ''muah''. Usually, I kiss someone like ''muah''.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian girls somethmes say *чмoки-чмoки* [tchmoki-tchmoki] in a flirtatious way


----------



## Pont neuf

Icelandic:  Að kyssa, kyssti, kysstum, kysst (verb) koss (n.) kossar (pl.)

In Thai it sounds like : "tchoob", to kiss.


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese, it's 啾(chou)
來揪一下 Let's muah!


----------



## DearPrudence

Tedehur said:


> Most of the time the sound produced by a kiss is rendered in french by : *smack*.





Nanon said:


> Another variant: "*bizzz*". From the word "bise", thus not really onomatopoeic. "Biz" is sometimes used in SMS.


In comic books, we generally see "*smack*" indeed.
Personally, when chatting, I write "mouah" (or "mooouuuuuaaah", depending on the length of the kiss ), which sounds less curt than "smack", which you can't make any longer.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*muck, můck, mucinky*

For clarification, it's not the same as in Turkish, because letter c has different pronunciation in Czech and in Turkish


----------

